# Severn river fishing report june 29i 2010



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I went fishing today June 29 2010 with a new friend name Jeff on the Severn River.The tide was mid coming in at 6am and the winds were light.It was cloudy most of the day which made for a nice day on the water and the perch were biting almost every cast.We started off by working the shore line with my feather spinner baits and the action was the best the fish were running from 7" to 11 1/2".There is all kinds of bait fish in the river right now and the grass shrimp are about 1 3/4" long.As the day moved on around 12pm the sun came out and the fish headed for the shade so we started working the the piers.At this time the fish started to stop hitting the spinner baits,So we started using the glow-jigs with a float set 2 ft above the jig and just cast up under the pier in the shade and down they went fish on.We fished from 6am to 4pm and caught about 250 fish but my friend Jeff only took home 58 and the fishing was so great I had 3 big fish cut me off on the pier ,So I pulled off the line and put 20lb braid on.So if you plan to go good luck and god bless our troops..........woody:fishing:


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

good report. cya thurs. i wanna try some trout magnets mr twisters and some ultralight stuff too along with the glo jigs and see if they produce


----------



## ljeffer (May 26, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you for a great day. Woody, you are truly the man and a great person and friend. Looking forward to the next time. :fishing:Jeff.:fishing:


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Now that's a cooler of nice perch. Where do you put in at? I have fish the shore from the park but i was thinking of hitting the river with my Kayak. Cant beat a Perch dinner.

Thanks for the report :fishing:


----------



## ljeffer (May 26, 2008)

*Perch Report*

Woody just to let you know, I took the fish to get them cleaned and had
30 lbs. Fish were cleaned by Reggie and Nate in the old cleaning station
on the lower level. When they first looked at the fish, they said.....these are no Kent Narrows perch. Everyone marveled at the size and could not
believe they were from the Severn River.:fishing:


----------



## Rod Swinger (Oct 11, 2009)

A cooler full good work!!! Time to clean and eat.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

mmanolis2001 said:


> Now that's a cooler of nice perch. Where do you put in at? I have fish the shore from the park but i was thinking of hitting the river with my Kayak. Cant beat a Perch dinner.
> 
> Thanks for the report :fishing:


SMITH'S MARINA the cost $20.00 ramp fee


----------



## Laureate2 (Jul 18, 2008)

Where is the old fish cleaning station? I've been driving my fish all the way to Washington DC waterfront for cleaning. I'd love to save the time and gas. Thanks


----------



## ljeffer (May 26, 2008)

*Reply*

Its the same place at the warf.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

tacklemake said:


> SMITH'S MARINA the cost $20.00 ramp fee


Great...

Thanks for the info and your reports.


----------



## WackyCatch (May 13, 2009)

that looks awesome, I hardly ever catch anything when I fish... anywhere.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

ChosenGSR said:


> that looks awesome, I hardly ever catch anything when I fish... anywhere.


Do you need help on catching fish .GO TO PRIVATE MESSAGES and give me a phone #. Can you fish on the week days if so maybe we will go.............woody:fishing:


----------

